# Platinum alloys Swindon



## Sam1609 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi,
im looking to have my wheels refurbished on my polo. I cant find any decent places around Bristol....Has anyone had experience of Platnums? bit further to go but seem to do a complete job?


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Not used them personally but heard good things from my local car clubs, they seem to rave about them


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Heard good things.

I know its a bit further away for you put http://www.myalloys.co.uk/

seen some good work by these boys


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Never use them before but a few friends have they use to be Lepsons


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

If your gonna drive an hour to Swindon u might aswell drive 2 hours to Walsall and get midlands car care to do it! Quality service and same day turn around aswell


----------



## TaxTheRich (Aug 11, 2013)

We've used them for all our wheels, amazing quality.


TTR


----------



## Sam1609 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks...sort of the the feedback i was hoping for! Swindon is only 45mins from me as its straight up the M4. I Didn't realise they used to be Lepsons - they always had good reviews. I like the fact they offer a full service including checking for buckles and acid dipping.:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I bought some used & abused CTR alloys which i had refurbed at Platinum:










After i started to clean them, i gave up...










After the refurb by Platinum










The couldn't guarantee a match on the centre caps and wanted £15 odd for each one, so i had a go at doing these myself.


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

They did my Golf Edition 30 wheels. Highly recommend them!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

They are excellent, better than Lepsons in my opinion! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Scott and the guys are 1st class...had numerous sets of wheels refurbed by them on my own cars, including colour swaps & the end result has been A1 everytime.
They also do the refurbs & colour swaps for Ferrari Swindon where I used to work - if it's good enough for them! ...


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

If you're talking these guys http://www.platinumwheelrefurb.com/ then I can recommend them.

I had a crack in one of my Alpina 19" classics and they welded it up and powder coated it. The finish was and is superb.


----------



## V40TC (May 5, 2011)

they did my Jaguar BBS I sold the car a year later the wheels still look like new..
I would go nowhere else after appalling experience at a more local shop.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Just got two 18" vw charleston diamond cut/black powder coated wheels refurbished by Platinum. This followed a kerb clout (evasive action or head on collision):wall:

£75 each + vat. Took a few days, so It was lucky I had winter steels to run on. Better than new IMO. A coat of C5 and good for the summer. Great staff, great service. Recommended and I shall use them again.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

They did my Clio wheels and various other jobs for me and are brilliant. 
Best wishes
Tim


----------

